# Mot de passe admin perdu



## Titi_Mac (26 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis nouveau sur le forum et nouveau dans l'environnement Mac (un vrai switcher qui vient d'avoir son premier Mac il y a moins de 24h ;-)

J'ai cherché en vain des explications pour mon problème sur ce forum mais je n'ai pas trouvé de réponse... merci d'avance à tous ceux qui pourront m'aider.

Mon problème est le suivant :

Des amis m'ont acheté mon MacBook Pro aux EU il y a quelques jours. Ils ont renseigné un mot de passe admin... qui est impossible à retrouver ;-(

Ma version est OS X Version 10.9.1

Depuis Préférences Système, quand je vais dans Sécurité et Confidentialité, onglet Général, je peux cliquer sur "Modifier Mot de passe" mais pour pouvoir entrer un nouveau mot de passe il me demande obligatoirement l'ancien.

Idem quand je clique sur le cadenas.

Comment faire pour réinitialiser ce mot de passe administrateur ?

je vois dans "utilisateurs et groupes" que je suis bien en utilisateur actuel comme Admin et qu'il n'y a pas d'autres utilisateurs (l'un est gris clair et indiqué comme "Utilisateur invité - désactivé")

Savez-vous comment je peux me procurer un nouveau mot de passe administrateur ?

Le Mac a été livré sans cd... vu qu'il n'y a pas de lecteur 

Merciiiiiiiiii d'avance et Joyeux Noël à tous !

Thierry


----------



## macomaniac (26 Décembre 2013)

Salut *Thierry*.

Normalement ton disque interne embarque une partition invisible : la «Récupération 9.1» sur le volume de laquelle tu peux démarrer optionnellement afin d'utiliser ses outils d'apurement de l'OS installé sur la partition principale visible. Pour ce faire, soit tu re-démarres les touches &#8984;R appuyées jusqu'à affichage de l'espace de récupération ; soit la simple touche 'alt' (option) appuyée jusqu'à affichage d'un écran de choix du disque de démarrage, où tu avises le volume «Récupération 9.1» sur lequel tu choisis de démarrer.

La partition «Récupération 9.1» affiche un Bureau simplifié, avec une fenêtre listant 4 fonctionnalités utilitaires (Restauration à partir d'une sauvegarde 'TimeMachine' ; Ré-installation de OSX ; Obtention d'aide en ligne ; Utilitaire de Disque). Ce n'est pas là qu'il faut chercher. Va à la barre de menus supérieure de cet espace Bureau, au menu '_Utilitaires_', et dans la fenêtre de sous-menus déroulante, sélectionne le «Terminal».

Dans la fenêtre__Bash_ qui s'ouvre, tape exactement (en un seul mot) :


```
resetpassword
```

et &#8617;&#65038; (retour-chariot : presse la touche 'Entrer' = 'Return' de ton clavier Américain afin d'activer la commande). Une nouvelle fenêtre de '_Restauration du mot-de-passe_' s'affiche. Il te suffit successivement :


de choisir le volume de ton OS comme recelant le compte d'utilisateur dont le mot-de-passe doit être restauré ;
de sélectionner ton compte d'utilisateur (à l'intitulé de ton nom-admin) ;
d'entrer un nouveau mot-de-passe ;
de re-taper ce mot-de-passe pour confirmation ;
de sauvegarder tes modifications
[Tu possèdes sans doute un clavier américain _QWERTY_, mais je ne sais pas si la langue par défaut d'installation de ton Mac est l'_Américain_ ou le _Français_. Comme dans l'espace de la partition «Récupération 9.1» la saisie du nouveau mot-de-passe est en _QWERTY_ logique - que tu vas frapper sur ton _QWERTY_ physique, arrange-toi pour trouver un nouveau mot-de-passe strictement passe-partout entre _QWERTY_ et _AZERTY_ logiques, au cas où la langue d'installation du Mac serait le _Français_. Si tu décidais de supprimer l'ouverture de session automatique et choisissais l'ouverture avec renseignement de mot-de-passe, il conviendrait que le mot-de-passe saisi en _QWERTY_ logique sur ton clavier dans l'espace de la partition «Récupération 9.1» corresponde exactement à une saisie en _AZERTY_ logique, si la langue d'installation de ton Mac était le _Français_. Une solution provisoire est de choisir : *titi*, mot-de-passe admin passe-partout qui te permettra, revenu dans ta session, de déverrouiller le cadenas admin dans les _/Préférences Système/Utilisateurs et groupes_ et de modifier ultérieurement ton mot-de-passe admin en fonction des spécificités de langue de ton Mac.]​
Dans la barre de menus supérieure, demande à présent le choix du disque de re-démarrage, choisis le volume de ton OS et reviens dans ta session habituelle. Comme tu as changé ton mot-de-passe admin, il n'est plus synchronisé avec celui de ton _Trousseau_, mais ne t'en inquiète pas, à ton prochain démarrage une fenêtre surgissante te demandera si tu veux re-synchroniser ton mot-de-passe admin et celui de ton _Trousseau_, et en répondant par l'affirmative tout rentrera dans l'ordre.


----------



## pascalformac (26 Décembre 2013)

en images pas à pas là 
( pour ML mais pour mavericks c'est identique)
Reset Forgotten Admin & Standard User Password OSX 10.9 Mavericks


----------



## PDD (26 Décembre 2013)

Doit on comprendre que le mot de passe ne protège rien en cas de vol de l'ordinateur???


----------



## pascalformac (26 Décembre 2013)

PDD a dit:


> Doit on comprendre que le mot de passe ne protège rien en cas de vol de l'ordinateur???


le vol c'est autre chose 

et on peut parfaitement bloquer un mac pour ce genre de circonstance

Apple fournit les outils pour ca
( voir tous les topos _find my mac_, fonction similaire à _find my iphone_ ,  localisation géographique , blocage d'accès, effacement à distance etc)


----------



## Titi_Mac (26 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour Macomaniac, bonjour PascalFormac,

Merci beaucoup pour vos retours rapides !!!

Effectivement mon clavier est passé en azerty à présent mais les touches du clavier sont du querty. J'ai essayé le mot de passe "azerty' en "qzerty" mais ça n'a rien donné...

Je vais tenter la méthode que vous me suggérez et je vous fais un retour dans la journée.

Encore merci !

Thierry


----------



## Powerdom (26 Décembre 2013)

:mouais:

des amis t'ont acheté un mac, ils ont ouvert une session il y a quelques jours, tapé deux fois le mot de passe et ils ne s'en souviennent plus...


----------



## Arlequin (26 Décembre 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> :mouais:
> 
> des amis t'ont acheté un mac, ils ont ouvert une session il y a quelques jours, tapé deux fois le mot de passe et ils ne s'en souviennent plus...



c'est la magie de Nowel


----------



## pascalformac (26 Décembre 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> :mouais:
> 
> des amis t'ont acheté un mac, ils ont ouvert une session il y a quelques jours, tapé deux fois le mot de passe et ils ne s'en souviennent plus...


bonne remarque
ceci dit
il y a une catégorie _"d'amis" _à part : "_amitié_" rapide, courte, ("amitié contextuelle") , avec une mémoire très très courte


( ah non  , jamais vu ce monsieur, d'ailleurs c'est pas moi , ce jour là  j'étais chez ma mère, elle peut témoigner etc etc)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h34 ----------




Arlequin a dit:


> c'est la magie de Nowel


c'est fou le nombre de camions mal bâchés   avant les fêtes


----------



## Titi_Mac (26 Décembre 2013)

Re-bonjour,

Merci beaucoup, j'ai effectué la manipulation et cela m'a bien permis de changer le mot de passe admin, merciiiiiiiii !!!!

En revanche j'ai eu quelques soucis avec le trousseau. Je ne maitrise pas du tout cette notion de trousseau, d'éléments locaux, etc. 
Je pense qu'à présent tout est ok...

Merci à tous pour votre aide !

Pour ceux qui ont un doute, je précise à toutes fins utiles que mes amis m'ont "acheté" mon macbook pro... avec mon argent  C'était un achat aux US pour me permettre de gagner un peu sur le prix.

Bonne journée à tous, je suis impressionné de voir le nombre de message sur ce forum !!!

Thierry


----------



## Powerdom (26 Décembre 2013)

Je ne crois pas un mot de ton histoire. Si on me demande d'acheter un ordinateur pour quelqu'un, je ne me vois pas le déballer et commencer à l'utiliser.


----------



## r e m y (26 Décembre 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> Je ne crois pas un mot de ton histoire. Si on me demande d'acheter un ordinateur pour quelqu'un, je ne me vois pas le déballer et commencer à l'utiliser.


 
Pour le passer à la douane comme un matériel personnel (et éviter de payer les diverses taxes peut-être...)


----------



## geranium (26 Décembre 2013)

Faut arrêter de voir le mal partout ! Il y a encore des gens de bonne foi sur cette terre


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Décembre 2013)

geranium a dit:


> Faut arrêter de voir le mal partout ! Il y a encore des gens de bonne foi sur cette terre


Hélas, coco, le mac est bien partout et plus particulièrement dans les détails. 

Mais on s'en fout un peu non ? :sleep:

Le reset admin password n'est pas un secret d'état.

A l'époque de Snow et avant on lui aurait dit de prendre ses DVD d'installation et basta.

Sur un blocage hardware ok, mais là. 

Note que sur un blocage hardware on ne peut plus rien y faire avec les machines actuelles. Ça annule toute les conjectures.


----------



## pascalformac (26 Décembre 2013)

Titi_Mac a dit:


> Pour ceux qui ont un doute, je précise à toutes fins utiles que mes amis m'ont "acheté" mon macbook pro... avec mon argentle prix.


et donc... c'est PAS ton mac
en theorie c'est LEUR achat , pas le tien

et statut de  la bestiole ( propriété et acquittement éventuel des taxes liées )  sera à prouver  à toute demande des douanes ( controle volant , tout lieu)....


----------



## Paul14 (30 Août 2017)

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis aussi nouveau sur le forum !

Je recherche en vain des explications pour mon problème mais je n'ai pas trouvé de solution... 
et surtout merci d'avance à tous ceux qui voudront bien m'aider.

Voici mon problème :

J'ai acheté mon iMac neuf (MAC OS X Sierra 10.12.6) à une boîte avec qui je travaille. Ils ont renseigné un mot de passe admin que j'ai changé une première fois. Puis suite a des soucis de fonctionnement (il ne voulait plus de mon mot de passe d'ouverture de session...) donc je l'ai à nouveau changé (réinitialiser via la procédure cmd+R...).

Aujourd'hui je peux démarrer mon ordi et rentrer dans ma session en tapant le nouveau mot de passe et tout va bien... 
jusqu'a qu'il se mette en veille "sécurisé" ! Là il me demande mon mot de passe session mais le rejette aussitôt ??!!!

Bien sûr je ne peux non plus décocher dans "sécurité et confidentialité " la case "Exiger le mot de passe..." ni aucun cadenas, ni réinitialiser les trousseau !!!
Il me demande systématiquement ce fameux mot de passe inconnu qui pourtant devrait être celui de ma session puisque je suis administrateur (et qu'il n'y a pas d'autres utilisateurs).....

On m'a conseillé (des informaticiens) de réinitialiser les ACL... Mais ils ont oublié que sous Sierra la fonction "réinitialiser ...ACL" auparavant située en bas de la fenêtre de réinitialisation du mot de passe (cmd + R etc..) n'existe plus !!!

J'ai du faire une mauvaise manipulation à un moment mais la je suis complètement perdu...((

Merci par avance


----------



## macomaniac (30 Août 2017)

Salut *Paul
*
Depuis ta session d'utilisateur ouverte > va à : _Applications_ > _Utilitaires_ > lance le «Terminal». Dans la fenêtre qui s'est ouverte > tu peux passer des commandes en mode texte > capables de retourner des informations (ou d'effectuer des opérations).

Fais un copier-coller direct dans la fenêtre du «Terminal» de la commande (simplement informative) :

```
dscacheutil -q group -a name admin
```
 et ↩︎ (presse la touche "_Entrée_" du clavier pour exécuter la commande)


la commande va retourner une ligne commençant par :
	
	



```
users:
```
listant à la suite les utilisateurs membres du groupe *admin*.

=> est-ce que ton nom court d'utilisateur fait partie de cette liste ?


----------



## Paul14 (30 Août 2017)

macomaniac a dit:


> Salut *Paul
> *
> Depuis ta session d'utilisateur ouverte > va à : _Applications_ > _Utilitaires_ > lance le «Terminal». Dans la fenêtre qui s'est ouverte > tu peux passer des commandes en mode texte > capables de retourner des informations (ou d'effectuer des opérations).
> 
> ...



Bonsoir  voici ce qu'il dit : (j'ai replacé mon nom comme tu peux t'en douter par "moi". 
De plus il finit mon nom soit par un "s" soit par "$")

Last login: Wed Aug 30 21:24:37 on console
moi(avec un s)-iMac:~ moi$ dscacheutil -q group -a name admin
name: admin
password: *
gid: 80
users: root moi (mais sans s à la fin)

moi(avec un s)-iMac:~ moi$ users:
-bash: users:: command not found
moi(avec un s)-iMac:~ moi$


----------



## macomaniac (30 Août 2017)

Donc tu es bien reconnu par le Système comme membre du group *admin*.

Je te propose un 2è test un peu loufoque --> saisis la commande (en copier-coller) :

```
sudo echo "ça marche pour moi"
```

et ↩︎ --> une demande de *password* s'affiche (commande *sudo*) --> tape ton mot-de-passe de session admin à l'aveugle - aucun caractère ne s'affichant à la frappe - et ↩︎


si la commande passe > tu obtiendrais en-dessous de la ligne de la commande un ;
	
	



```
ça marche pour moi
```
 en écho de l'instruction de la commande


l'enjeu de ce test loufoque est le suivant : lorsqu'on préface une commande par *sudo* > on demande par là d'assumer momentanément l'identité de *root*, le *System Administrator*. Pour obtenir cette autorisation > 2 conditions sont requises : *a)* que l'utilisateur fasse partie du groupe *admin* ; *b)* que son mot-de-passe d'utilisateur saisi en aveugle soit validé.

=> on sait que la première condition est remplie : tu fais partie du groupe *admin* > reste à vérifier si la seconde = acceptation du mot-de-passe est validée.


----------



## Paul14 (30 Août 2017)

macomaniac a dit:


> Donc tu es bien reconnu par le Système comme membre du group *admin*.
> 
> Je te propose un 2è test un peu loufoque --> saisis la commande (en copier-coller) :
> 
> ...



Bon, voici une réponse qui n'est pas bonne :
moi-iMac:~ moi$ sudo echo "ça marche pour moi"
Password:
Sorry, try again.
Password:
Sorry, try again.
Password:

j'ai essayé une nouvelle fois avec le mot de passe qui soit disant était à l'origine paramètré soit "0000" et je crois que ça bloque (avec ma sale habitude d'en faire à ma tête...) :

sudo: 3 incorrect password attempts
moi-iMac:~ moi$


----------



## macomaniac (30 Août 2017)

Donc ton mot-de-passe d'utilisateur n'est pas accepté par le Système.

Je conjecture que le fichier qui constitue ta "carte d'identité" d'utilisateur est corrompu.

Sachant qu'un compte d'utilisateur est la combinaison d'un fichier *plist* "carte d'identité" (localisé at : */private/var/db/dsclocal/nodes/Default/users/moi.plist*) et d'un dossier *home* dans lequel l'utilisateur ouvre sa session (localisé at : */Users/moi*) > ce qu'il conviendrait de faire est de :


créer un 2è administrateur auxiliaire (il y a un procédé pour ce faire)

dans sa session > supprimer uniquement le fichier *moi.plist* qui définit ton identité d'utilisateur ("moi") sans toucher à ton dossier *home*

toujours dans la session auxiliiaire > de recréer à l'identique l'identité d'utilisateur supprimée "moi" (Nom complet > Nom de compte >  mot-de-passe) > ce qui recréerait un fichier *moi.plist* valide > en veillant à reprendre comme dossier *home* le dossier toujours en place dans les utilisateurs.
=> je ne vois pas d'autre solution à ton cas de figure.


----------



## macomaniac (30 Août 2017)

. [je tape un . pour faire s'afficher mon message. Il y a un bogue sur les forums en charnière de page]


----------



## Paul14 (30 Août 2017)

Paul14 a dit:


> Bon, voici une réponse qui n'est pas bonne :
> moi-iMac:~ moi$ sudo echo "ça marche pour moi"
> Password:
> Sorry, try again.
> ...





macomaniac a dit:


> Donc ton mot-de-passe d'utilisateur n'est pas accepté par le Système.
> 
> Je conjecture que le fichier qui constitue ta "carte d'identité" d'utilisateur est corrompu.
> 
> ...



Bon et bien je vais aller me faire expliquer tout ça )
Merci infiniment pour ton aide et au pire je vais tout leur rapporter et ils vont se démerder à tout remettre en place !! 
Vu le prix qu'il m'a coûté c la moindre des choses !! 
Très bonne soirée et je vous tiendrai au courant


----------



## macomaniac (30 Août 2017)

Je peux t'indiquer comment le faire tout seul si tu veux, à commencer par le second admin.


----------



## Paul14 (30 Août 2017)

Paul14 a dit:


> Bon, voici une réponse qui n'est pas bonne :
> moi-iMac:~ moi$ sudo echo "ça marche pour moi"
> Password:
> Sorry, try again.
> ...





macomaniac a dit:


> Je peux t'indiquer comment le faire tout seul si tu veux, à commencer par le second admin.



Je viens de voir ton message 
Je veux bien mais il va falloir user d'un langage plus "pour les nuls" si tu vois ce que je veux dire !


----------



## macomaniac (30 Août 2017)

Passe dans le «Terminal» la commande :

```
diskutil list
```


qui va retourner le tableau des disques attachés à ton Mac > avec leurs paramètres logique.

Poste-le ici en copier-coller mais attention ! avant ton coller => presse le bouton *⌹* (4è avant la fin à droite) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > menu : *</> Code* > par *⌘V* colle dans la fenêtre *Code* > presse le bouton *Insérer* (ce procédé permet un affichage fenêtré qui économise l'espace de page en respectant la mise en forme des tableaux du «Terminal» --> d'où une plus grande lisibilité)

=> c'est pour connaître la configuration logique de ton disque.


----------



## Paul14 (30 Août 2017)

Paul14 a dit:


> Bon, voici une réponse qui n'est pas bonne :
> moi-iMac:~ moi$ sudo echo "ça marche pour moi"
> Password:
> Sorry, try again.
> ...





macomaniac a dit:


> Passe dans le «Terminal» la commande :
> 
> ```
> diskutil list
> ...



Bon j'ai un soucis  étant sur mac, je ne visualise pas bien ton bouton "*⌹"* et leur nouveau petit clavier le 4ème avant la fin correspond  à "option" pour moi... donc je fais un peu à l'arrache ) dis moi si ça reste clair pour toi :

/dev/disk0 (internal):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         121.3 GB   disk0

   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1

   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            120.9 GB   disk0s2

   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk0s3


/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk1

   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1

   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            2.0 TB     disk1s2

   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk1s3


/dev/disk2 (internal, virtual):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +2.1 TB     disk2

                                Logical Volume on disk0s2, disk1s2

                                15B8B7CC-FEEF-4DE4-957B-3ADF5634516D

                                Unencrypted Fusion Drive


----------



## Paul14 (30 Août 2017)

Bon, je te propose de reprendre tout cela demain si c possible pour toi car je suis complètement claqué
et j'ai un peu de mal à tenir là donc pour éviter toute mauvaise manipulation )...
TO BE CONTINUE ) 
Bonne nuit et à demain !!


----------



## macomaniac (30 Août 2017)

Oui, il est tard et moi-même je ne suis pas du soir. C'est plus sage ! 

Bonne nuit et à demain.


----------



## Aminamint (19 Janvier 2018)

Bonsoir, j'ai le même problème que Paul14, je peux savoir si vous avez trouvé une solution après?


----------



## macomaniac (20 Janvier 2018)

Bonjour *Aminamint
*

Peux-tu préciser en quoi consiste ton souci ?

est-ce que tu peux ouvrir ta session en renseignant ton mot-de-passe ?


----------



## Aminamint (20 Janvier 2018)

Je peux ouvrir ma session sans problème. Le truc c'est que je n'ai pas de mot de passe pour accéder à ma session (je l'ai supprimé). Mais quand je vais dans préférence système, pour ouvrir le cadenas on me demande mon nom d'utilisateur et le mot de passe. Je le saisie (sauf le mot de passe parce que j'en ai pas) mais ça ne marche pas le cadenas s'ouvre pas


----------



## macomaniac (20 Janvier 2018)

Comment fais-tu pour ouvrir ta session ? - tu fais un clic dans la case du mot-de-passe et tu presses la touche "Entrée" du clavier ?


----------



## Powerdom (20 Janvier 2018)

ce n'est pas parce que tu as supprimé le mot de passe pour ouvrir ta session de façon automatique que le mot de passe est supprimé pour le reste des fonctions du système.


----------



## Aminamint (20 Janvier 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Comment fais-tu pour ouvrir ta session ? - tu fais un clic dans la case du mot-de-passe et tu presses la touche "Entrée" du clavier ?


Oui mais ça ne marche pas.


----------



## Aminamint (20 Janvier 2018)

Powerdom a dit:


> ce n'est pas parce que tu as supprimé le mot de passe pour ouvrir ta session de façon automatique que le mot de passe est supprimé pour le reste des fonctions du système.


J'ai même réessayer avec le mot de passe mais elle refuse de s'ouvrir.


----------



## macomaniac (20 Janvier 2018)

Vérifie à : Menu  > Préférences Système > Utilisateurs et groupes --> est-ce qu'en-dessous de ton nom complet affiché dans la colonne de gauche > il y a mentionné : *Admin* (et pas *Standard*) ?

Si oui > il t'est possible de simplement ré-initialiser ton mot-de-passe de session > en en choisissant un qui comporte une saisie de caractère - ne serait-ce qu'un seul comme *a* (pour *a*minamint). Cette ré-initialisation s'effectue dans la session de récupération.

=> est-ce que tu veux effectuer cette opération ?


----------



## Aminamint (20 Janvier 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Vérifie à : Menu  > Préférences Système > Utilisateurs et groupes --> est-ce qu'en-dessous de ton nom complet affiché dans la colonne de gauche > il y a mentionné : *Admin* (et pas *Standard*) ?
> 
> Si oui > il t'est possible de simplement ré-initialiser ton mot-de-passe de session > en en choisissant un qui comporte une saisie de caractère - ne serait-ce qu'un seul comme *a* (pour *a*minamint). Cette ré-initialisation s'effectue dans la session de récupération.
> 
> => est-ce que tu veux effectuer cette opération ?


Il est affiché standard.


----------



## macomaniac (20 Janvier 2018)

Aha ! tu ne risques pas, même avec un mot-de-passe, de déverrouiller un cadenas d'administration en ayant un statut *Standard*. Il te faut récupérer des droits *Admin*.

Pour savoir comment tu dois t'y prendre exactement --> va à : Applications > Utilitaires > lance le «Terminal». Dans la fenêtre ouverte > saisis les commandes informatives (l'une après l'autre ; une seule à la fois) :

```
diskutil list
fdesetup status
```
et ↩︎ (presse la touche "Entrée" du clavier après chaque commande pour l'exécuter)


la 1ère affiche le tableau des disques attachés au Mac (en interne / externe) > avec leurs paramètres de tables de partition et de partitions

la seconde retourne le statut actuel de «FileVault» : activé ou désactivé

Poste ces tableaux ici en copier-coller (pas de capture) > mais *attention !* > avant de faire ton coller -->


dans la page de ce fil de MacGé > presse le bouton *⌹* (carré avec un + inscrit - juste au milieu de la largeur de la fenêtre totale) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > menu  : *</> Code* > par *⌘V* colle dans la fenêtre *Code* > presse le bouton *Insérer* (ce procédé permet un affichage fenêtré qui économise l'espace de page en respectant la mise en forme des tableaux du «Terminal» --> d'où une plus grande lisibilité)

=> ces informations permettront de t'expliquer comment tu vas pouvoir récupérer un statut admin.


----------



## Aminamint (20 Janvier 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Vérifie à : Menu  > Préférences Système > Utilisateurs et groupes --> est-ce qu'en-dessous de ton nom complet affiché dans la colonne de gauche > il y a mentionné : *Admin* (et pas *Standard*) ?
> 
> Si oui > il t'est possible de simplement ré-initialiser ton mot-de-passe de session > en en choisissant un qui comporte une saisie de caractère - ne serait-ce qu'un seul comme *a* (pour *a*minamint). Cette ré-initialisation s'effectue dans la session de récupération.
> 
> => est-ce que tu veux effectuer cette opération ?




```
#:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         121.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +121.1 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume MAC HD                  56.8 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 20.1 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                506.6 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      3.2 GB     disk1s4

MacBook-Air-de-MacBookAir:~ macbookair$ fdesetup status
```


----------



## macomaniac (20 Janvier 2018)

Tu n'as pas donné le résultat de la 2è commande :

```
fdesetup status
```


le retour est soit --> 
	
	



```
FileVault is Off.
```
 = FileVault désactivé

soit --> 
	
	



```
FileVault is On.
```
 = FileVault activé


----------



## Aminamint (20 Janvier 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Aha ! tu ne risques pas, même avec un mot-de-passe, de déverrouiller un cadenas d'administration en ayant un statut *Standard*. Il te faut récupérer des droits *Admin*.
> 
> Pour savoir comment tu dois t'y prendre exactement --> va à : Applications > Utilitaires > lance le «Terminal». Dans la fenêtre ouverte > saisis les commandes informatives (l'une après l'autre ; une seule à la fois) :
> 
> ...


Voila voila


macomaniac a dit:


> Tu n'as pas donné le résultat de la 2è commande :
> 
> ```
> fdesetup status
> ...




```
MacBook-Air-de-MacBookAir:~ macbookair$ fdesetup status
FileVault is Off.
```

voila ce qui m'affiche


----------



## macomaniac (20 Janvier 2018)

Donc le volume de l'OS s'intitule *MAC HD* et il n'est pas verrouillé par «FileVault».

Alors redémarre > et presse les 2 touches *⌘R* (*cmd R*) de l'écran noir à l'affichage d'une  = démarrage en mode récupération. Tu atteins un écran affichant une fenêtre de 4 *Utilitaires macOS*.

Va à barre de menus supérieure de l'écran > menu : *Utilitaires* > sous-menu : *Terminal*.

Dans la fenêtre ouverte > saisis la commande (avec la plus grande exactitude) -->

```
rm /Volumes/"MAC HD"/var/db/.AppleSetupDone
```
 (respecte les espaces ; mets bien *"MAC HD"* entre *""* ; il n'y a pas d'espace entre *HD"* et */var---*

Je te la remets en gras pour la clarté :

*rm /Volumes/"MAC HD"/var/db/.AppleSetupDone*


cette commande supprime un fichier de finalisation vide dans le volume *Macintosh HD* --> ce qui va te permettre de ré-obtenir les panneaux de paramétrage du Mac / création d'un compte admin comme à la fin d'une 1ère installation

Re-démarre normalement --> à un moment donné > au lieu d'ouvrir ta session > tu vas toucher la série des panneaux de paramétrage du Mac. Renseigne tout avec exactitude.

le dernier panneau te permet de créer un compte *admin* : ne reprends surtout pas les identifiants de ton compte > choisis : Nom complet = *nana* > nom de compte = *nana* > mot-de-passe = *nana*.

Tu ouvres une session *nana* --> va à : Menu  > Préférences Système > Utilisateurs et groupes > déverrouille le cadenas avec le mot-de-passe *nana* > sélectionne ton vrai *Nom Complet* > coche la case : "*Autorisation à administrer cet ordinateur*". Tu as aussi un bouton qui te permet de : "*Réinitialiser le mot-de-passe*" pour ton compte principal.

Délogge-toi de la session *nana* > logge-toi dans ta session. Tu es *admin* à nouveau. Il est possible que le «Trousseau de session» soit désynchronisé si tu as ré-initialisé le mot-de-passe.


----------



## Aminamint (20 Janvier 2018)

On m’affiche: no such file or directory


----------



## Aminamint (20 Janvier 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Donc le volume de l'OS s'intitule *MAC HD* et il n'est pas verrouillé par «FileVault».
> 
> Alors redémarre > et presse les 2 touches *⌘R* (*cmd R*) de l'écran noir à l'affichage d'une  = démarrage en mode récupération. Tu atteins un écran affichant une fenêtre de 4 *Utilitaires macOS*.
> 
> ...


Ah non c bon j’y arrive enfin on me demande une installation.


----------



## macomaniac (20 Janvier 2018)

Tu dois avoir une série de panneaux de paramétrages du Mac : Pays etc. --> tu les remplis tous avec exactitude.

Le dernier te propose te créer un compte --> c'est là que tu mets *nana* partout.


----------



## Aminamint (20 Janvier 2018)

C’est bon j’ai réussi merciiiii beauuuucouuuupppppp ☺️☺️


----------



## macomaniac (20 Janvier 2018)

Content pour toi.

Tiens ! petite question : est-ce que tu as recréé un mot-de-passe ou toujours pas ?


----------



## Aminamint (20 Janvier 2018)

Non j'ai carrément créer un nouvel admin et ils m'ont demandé l'ancien mot de passe de mon mac. Comme je me souviens du mot de passe, je l'ai tapé et ça a marché. J'ai un nouveau compte admin.


----------



## lullasowilo (5 Février 2018)

Bonsoir, 
j'ai le même problème que Titi Mac, sauf que quand je clique sur redémarrer en restant appuyer sur la touche alt option il ne se passe rien; un message s'affiche :_"restarting may cause other users logged into this restarting.To avoid losing unsaved changes, log out all users before restarting. To continue without saving changes, enter an administrator name and password and then click restart". _
Je ne comprends même pas pourquoi le message s'affiche en anglais. Je ne suis pas sur la session administrateur car je n'ai plus le mot de passe.
Merci pour votre aide


----------



## macomaniac (5 Février 2018)

Bonsoir *lulla
*
Profite de l'ouverture de ta session pour apporter ici les 2 informations qui importent pour la suite.

Va à : Applications > Utilitaires > lance le «Terminal». Dans la fenêtre ouverte > saisis les commandes informatives (l'une après l'autre ; une seule à la fois) :

```
diskutil list
fdesetup status
```
et ↩︎ (presse la touche "Entrée" du clavier après chaque commande pour l'exécuter)


la 1ère affiche le tableau des disques attachés au Mac (en interne / externe) > avec leurs paramètres de tables de partition et de partitions

la seconde retourne le statut actuel de «FileVault» : activé ou désactivé

Poste ces tableaux ici en copier-coller (pas de capture) > mais *attention !* > avant de faire ton coller -->


dans la page de ce fil de MacGé > presse le bouton *⌹* (carré avec un + inscrit - juste au milieu de la largeur de la fenêtre totale) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > menu  : *</> Code* > par *⌘V* colle dans la fenêtre *Code* > presse le bouton *Insérer* (ce procédé permet un affichage fenêtré qui économise l'espace de page en respectant la mise en forme des tableaux du «Terminal» --> d'où une plus grande lisibilité)

=> ces informations permettront de t'expliquer comment tu vas pouvoir récupérer un statut admin.


----------



## lullasowilo (5 Février 2018)

J'ai fait ce que tu m'as dit, les deux messages se sont affichés sauf qu'il n'y a pas de carré avec un + dans le texte ...


----------



## macomaniac (5 Février 2018)

C'est dans cette page-ci de MacGé --> tout en bas : dans la petite barre de menus au-dessus de l'espace où tu as tapé ton message.

Tu vois le gros bouton orange : *Poster votre réponse* ? - cale-toi visuellement dans l'intervalle entre le *votre* et *réponse* > et hop ! remonte à la verticale jusqu'à la barre de menus --> qu'est-ce que tu avises ? un bouton carré avec un *+* dedans...


----------



## lullasowilo (5 Février 2018)

```
Last login: Mon Feb  5 20:37:01 on ttys000
MacUsers-iMac:~ macbook$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *250.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS MacHD                   249.1 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

MacUsers-iMac:~ macbook$ fdesetup status
FileVault is Off.
MacUsers-iMac:~ macbook$
```


----------



## macomaniac (5 Février 2018)

FileVault est donc désactivé et le nom du volume du Mac est *MacHD*.

Je peux donc t'adapter le petit tuto que j'avais donné à *Aminamint* plus haut -->

- comme tu n'as pas les privilèges administrateur pour éteindre le Mac alors qu'une autre session est ouverte en parallèle > force directement l'extinction du Mac (pression continue sur le bouton d'alimentation).

Rallume le Mac et tiens pressées tout de suite les 2 touches *⌘R* (*cmd R*) de l'écran noir à l'affichage d'une  = démarrage en mode récupération. Tu atteins un écran affichant une fenêtre de 4 *Utilitaires macOS*.

Va à barre de menus supérieure de l'écran > menu : *Utilitaires* > sous-menu : *Terminal*.

Dans la fenêtre ouverte > saisis la commande (avec la plus grande exactitude) -->

```
rm /Volumes/MacHD/var/db/.AppleSetupDone
```
 (respecte l'espace entre *rm* et le reste ; il n'y a pas d'espace entre *--db/* et *.AppleSetupDone*)


cette commande supprime un fichier de finalisation vide dans le volume *MacHD* --> ce qui va te permettre de ré-obtenir les panneaux de paramétrage du Mac / création d'un compte admin comme à la fin d'une 1ère installation

Re-démarre normalement --> à un moment donné > au lieu d'ouvrir ta session > tu vas toucher la série des panneaux de paramétrage du Mac. Renseigne tout avec exactitude.

le dernier panneau te permet de créer un compte *admin* : ne reprends surtout pas les identifiants de ton compte > choisis : Nom complet = *nana* > nom de compte = *nana* > mot-de-passe = *nana*.

Tu ouvres une session *nana* --> va à : Menu  > Préférences Système > Utilisateurs et groupes > déverrouille le cadenas avec le mot-de-passe *nana* > sélectionne ton vrai *Nom Complet* > coche la case : "*Autorisation à administrer cet ordinateur*".

Délogge-toi de la session *nana* > logge-toi dans ta session. Tu es *admin* à nouveau.

#note : tu peux aussi bien mettre partout *toto* à la place de *nana* lors de la création du compte admin auxiliaire.


----------



## lullasowilo (5 Février 2018)

Merci énormément ! je n'aurais jamais pense y arriver ! Vraiment bravo ! Bonne soirée !


----------



## macomaniac (5 Février 2018)

Ravi pour toi.

Bonne soirée également.


----------



## Lola.dmm (23 Février 2018)

Bonjour,  j'ai un problème similaire à Titi_mac, j'ai perdu mon mdp de administrateurs. J'ai suivi la procédure en écrivant resetpassword dans le terminal mais sa m'a affiché command not found. Quelqu'un pourrez t'il m'aider s'il vous plait ? Merci


----------



## macomaniac (23 Février 2018)

Bonsoir *Lola
*
Tu ne te souviens plus de ton mot-de-passe d'ouverture de  session ? - ou bien tu peux ouvrir ta session > mais elle  a perdu son statut *Admin* et a été passée en *Standard* ?


----------



## Lola.dmm (23 Février 2018)

Et bien je voulais installer une application et j'ai du transférer des fichiers dans "application" à ce moment là on me demande (pour effectuer l'action) le nom et le mdp d'un administrateur. Mais justement nous ne connaissons pas le mot de passe car l'ordinateur était de base à un ami. Désolé ma réponse ne répond pas trop à votre question mais je n'y me connaît pas beacoup.


----------



## macomaniac (23 Février 2018)

Alors la commande :

```
resetpassword
```


est adaptée > mais il faut la passer dans le *Terminal* de la session de secours (démarrage par *⌘R* > barre de menus supérieure > menu Utilitaires > Terminal)

- est-ce dans ce Terminal que tu as passé cette commande ?


----------



## Lola.dmm (23 Février 2018)

J'ai refait la manipulation, une fenêtre du nom de réinitialisation du mot de passe c'est ouverte.


----------



## macomaniac (23 Février 2018)

Dans la fenêtre intitulée : *Ré-initialisation du mot-de-passe* --> tu choisis :


le nom du volume de démarrage (celui qui contient l'OS)

le nom de l'utilisateur cible

le nouveau mot-de-passe et sa confirmation pour cet utilisateur

tu appliques tes choix (avec un bouton en bas de fenêtre)

=> tu devrais disposer d'un mot-de-passe valide pour ta session. Le «Trousseau de session» sera désynchronisé --> dans ce cas > il faudra le ré-initialiser.


----------



## Lola.dmm (23 Février 2018)

Merci beaucoup de ton aide, bonne soirée er bonne continuation


----------



## Lola.dmm (23 Février 2018)

Bon malheureusement mon problème n'est pas régler mais j'abandonne je suis vraiment nulle


----------



## macomaniac (24 Février 2018)

Tu n'as pas réussi à ré-initialiser le mot-de-passe de l'utilisateur admin existant ? - un autre problème se présente ?


----------



## Lola.dmm (24 Février 2018)

Et bien si le mot de oasse c'est réinitialiser mais une fois que je l'ai tapé sa ne fonctionnais pas


----------



## macomaniac (24 Février 2018)

Est-ce que tu tiens à récupérer l'ancienne session ? - ou bien est-ce que pouvoir créer une session admin à toi avec tes propres identifants t'irait mieux ?


----------



## Lola.dmm (24 Février 2018)

Je pense que je vais en recrée une


----------



## macomaniac (24 Février 2018)

Alors lis mon message #51 (p. 3) de ce fil --> passe les 2 commandes et poste les retours dans une fenêtre de code.


----------



## Lola.dmm (24 Février 2018)

```
Last login: Sat Feb 24 11:46:34 on console
iMac-de-pierre:~ pierrenguyen$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *250.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            123.9 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
   4:                  Apple_HFS Copies de sauvegarde... 124.6 GB   disk0s4
   5:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s5
iMac-de-pierre:~ pierrenguyen$ fdesetup status
FileVault is Off.
iMac-de-pierre:~ pierrenguyen$
```


----------



## macomaniac (24 Février 2018)

Le nom du volume est *Macintosh HD* et il n'est pas verrouillé par le chiffrement FileVault. Je t'adapte alors le tuto qui va te permettre de créer un nouveau compte admin -->

- redémarre > et presse les 2 touches *⌘R* pour démarrer sur l'OS de secours. Dans le *Terminal* -> passe la commande (avec la plus grande exactitude) -->

```
rm /Volumes/"Macintosh HD"/var/db/.AppleSetupDone
```
 (respecte les espaces ; mets bien *"Macintosh HD"* avec des *""* ; il n'y a pas d'espace entre *HD"* et */var---* ; et pas non plus entre *db/* et *.AppleSetupDone*)

Je te la remets en gras pour la clarté :

*rm /Volumes/"Macintosh HD"/var/db/.AppleSetupDone*


cette commande supprime un fichier de finalisation vide dans le volume *Macintosh HD* --> ce qui va te permettre de ré-obtenir les panneaux de paramétrage du Mac / création d'un compte admin comme à la fin d'une 1ère installation

Re-démarre normalement --> à un moment donné > au lieu d'ouvrir ta session > tu vas toucher la série des panneaux de paramétrage du Mac. Renseigne tout avec exactitude.

le dernier panneau te permet de créer un compte *admin* : ne reprends surtout pas les identifiants du compte existant > choisis : Nom complet = *ton nom* (ou un pseudo) > nom de compte = *tonnom *agglutiné (ou un pseudo) > mot-de-passe = un* mot-de-passe à toi*.

Tu ouvres une session *tonnom*.

Tu peux même te payer le luxe d'aller à à : Menu  > Préférences Système > Utilisateurs et groupes > déverrouiller le cadenas avec le mot-de-passe correspondant à *tonnom* > sélectionner le *Nom Complet* de l'ancien utilisateur > utiliser le bouton qui te permet de : "*Réinitialiser le mot-de-passe*" de ce compte (y compris rétablir un privilège *admin*)..


----------



## Lola.dmm (24 Février 2018)

Quel panneau ? Ou sa quand je suis sur la première page (utilisateur invité / ma session ) ?


----------



## macomaniac (24 Février 2018)

Après que tu aies supprimé le fichier *.AppleSetupDone* dans le *Terminal* de l'OS de secours --> après avoir re-démarré > l'OS va se charger > mais à la fin tu n'auras pas l'écran d'ouverture de session > mais une série de panneaux de paramétrage du Mac comme après une toute première installation -->


tu en profites pour choisir : Pays > langue > renseigner ton *AppleID* etc. comme si tu avais un Mac tout neuf. Le denier panneau de ce défilé te permet de créer un compte admin comme si c'était la 1ère fois encore : tu en profite pour te créer un compte avec tes identifiants.


----------



## Lola.dmm (24 Février 2018)

Mince je vais recommencer j'ai du me tromper.


----------



## Lola.dmm (24 Février 2018)

Par contre aucun tableau n'est apparue, sa me fait un écran blanc mais je peut bouger la souris. Sa fait 5 minute


----------



## Orlane-L (23 Octobre 2018)

Bonjour a tous 

J'ai ce meme souci avec impossibilite de devenir l'administrateur de mon ordinateur.
On m'a transmit l'ordinateur d'une personne qui a quitte la boite, resultat il n'y a plus de session Admin qui apparait, je suis un "extra" en standart, mais sans possibilite d'installer une mise a jour ou autre puisqu'on me demande le mot de passe de l'admin.

J'ai fais les manipulations de @macomaniac mais il semblerait que pour mon ordinateur le FileVault soit actif... Si quelqu'un a une solution pour regler ce souci je suis preneuse ca m'aiderait pas mal 

Merci d'avance !!

PS: desolee pour l'absence d'accent, je suis en qwerty haha


----------



## macomaniac (23 Octobre 2018)

Bonjour *Orlane
*
Voici comment tu vas pouvoir fournir les informations de départ -->

- dans ta session d'utilisatrice Standard --> va à  Applications > Utilitaires > lance le Terminal. Dans la fenêtre qui s'est ouverte > saisis (l'une après l'autre) les 2 commandes informatives :

```
diskutil list
fdesetup status
```
 et ↩︎ (presse la touche "Entrée" du clavier après chaque commande pour l'exécuter)


la 1ère affiche le tableau des disques > et montrera le nom du volume de démarrage

la 2è le statut de FileVault > et fera savoir si ce volume sera verrouillé en cas de démarrage sur l'OS de secours

Poste ces informations ici en copier-coller (pas de capture) > mais *attention !* > avant de faire ton coller -->

dans la page de ce fil de MacGé > presse le bouton 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (carré avec un + inscrit - juste au milieu de la largeur de la fenêtre totale) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > menu  : *</> Code* > par *⌘V* colle dans la fenêtre *Code* > presse le bouton *Insérer* (ce procédé permet un affichage fenêtré qui économise l'espace de page en respectant la mise en forme des tableaux du «Terminal» --> d'où une plus grande lisibilité)

Ces informations éclaireront la situation.


----------



## Orlane-L (23 Octobre 2018)

```
extraui-MacBook-Pro:~ extra$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         250.8 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +250.8 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume 무제                  76.7 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 63.2 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                1.5 GB     disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk1s4

extraui-MacBook-Pro:~ extra$ fdesetup status
FileVault is On.
extraui-MacBook-Pro:~ extra$
```

Voila ce que cela donne, donc le FileVault est bien actif ce qui fait que je ne peux pas suivre le tutoriel precedent que tu avais poste !


----------



## macomaniac (23 Octobre 2018)

Passe encore la commande :

```
sysctl hw.model
```


qui affiche l'identifiant de modèle du Mac

Poste le retour --> je saurai de quelle année est le Mac.


----------



## Orlane-L (23 Octobre 2018)

```
hw.model: MacBookPro10,2
extraui-MacBook-Pro:~ extra$
```

Voila


----------



## macomaniac (23 Octobre 2018)

C'est un MacBook Pro Retina fin 2012 ou début 2013. Donc compatible avec le dernier OS Mojave.

FileVault étant activé > si tu éteins ton Mac et redémarres > ou si tu redémarres simplement --> que je passe-t-il lorsque tu as d'entrée l'écran de connexion (qui permet le déverrouillage du volume verrouillé par le chiffrement > son remontage > et le chargement de l'OS) ? -->


est-ce que tu te loges avec le mot-de-passe de ta session Standard > et est-ce que ce mot-de-passe est admis à cet écran de connexion ? --> ce qui permet le déverrouillage et le chargement de l'OS ?


----------



## Orlane-L (24 Octobre 2018)

Lorsque j'allume le mac j'ai la pomme qui charge puis la possibilite de log-in sur ma session Standart "extra" ou une session invite, il n'y a plus de session administrateur du tout. Je peux me log-in avec mon mot de passe de session extra, mais impossible d'installer une mise a jour ou autre puisque nous n'avons ni le mot de passe ni la session administrateur.

(Desolee pour ma reponse tardive, je suis a Seoul, donc il y a le decalage horaire !)


----------



## macomaniac (24 Octobre 2018)

Est-ce que tu veux effacer le disque interne du Mac > et installer l'OS Mojave 10.14 en mode installation propre ? --> ce qui te permettra de créer un compte admin personnel à la fin ?


----------



## Orlane-L (24 Octobre 2018)

Etant donne que c'est l'ordinateur du travail et que tous les logiciels que nous utilisons sont dessus, j'imagine que si j'efface le disque je perds toutes ces donnees? 
Ma boite va me racheter une batterie (car celle ci est completement HS il ne tient pas 5min sans etre branche au secteur) donc je pense que je ferai d'une pierre deux coups. 
OS est payante ?


----------



## macomaniac (24 Octobre 2018)

Alors redémarre > et tiens pressées les 2 touches *⌘R* (*cmd R*) de l'écran noir à l'affichage de la  = démarrage sur l'OS de secours du disque (contenu dans le volume *Recovery* du *Conteneur*). Tu obtiens un écran avec une fenêtre de 4 *Utilitaires macOS*.

Lance l'Utilitaire de disque. Le nom du volume *무제* doit apparaître en *grisé* (= non monté > car verrouillé par FileVault). Sélectionne fe volume grisé > bouton : "*Monter*" --> ton mot-de-passe de session dans le panneau qui le demande --> est-ce que le nom du volume apparaît en *noir* (= volume monté) ?


----------



## guillaumeP26 (21 Novembre 2018)

Bonjour ! j'ai un problème similaire , je n'ai plus de session admin, elle est maintenant en "Standard". J'ai fait plusieurs des manipulations que vous avez présenté mais à chaque j'ai eu le message "no such file or directory". Pouvez-vous m'aider ?


```
Last login: Wed Nov 21 09:23:04 on console
MacBook-Air-de-guiilaume:~ guiilaume$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         121.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +121.1 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            103.8 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 19.8 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                520.8 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4

MacBook-Air-de-guiilaume:~ guiilaume$ fdesetup status
FileVault is On.
MacBook-Air-de-guiilaume:~ guiilaume$
```


----------



## macomaniac (21 Novembre 2018)

Bonjour *Guillaume
*
As-tu démarré via *⌘R* sur la session de secours > déverrouillé le volume *Macintosh HD* grisé dans l'Utilitaire de disque > puis passé dans le Terminal la commande exacte :

```
rm /Volumes/"Macintosh HD"/var/db/.AppleSetupDone
```


dans cet ordre ?


----------



## guillaumeP26 (21 Novembre 2018)

Non je ne l'ai pas fait, mais je suis entrain d'essayer, comment déverrouiller Macintosh HD? Il faut que je clique sur "monter" ?


----------



## macomaniac (21 Novembre 2018)

Tu sélectionnes *Macintosh HD* grisé > bouton : "*Monter*" > ton mot-de-passe de session dans le panneau qui le demande --> *Macintosh HD* doit être libellé en *noir*, si remonté.

- si oui > quitte l'Utilitaire de disque > lance le Terminal (barre de menus supérieure > menu *Utilitaires*) > saisis exactement :​

```
rm /Volumes/"Macintosh HD"/var/db/.AppleSetupDone
```


à droite de *-bash-3.2#* ; *pas d'espace* (*!*) entre *HD"* et la */* qui suit ; *pas d'espace* (*!*) entre *db/* et *.AppleSetupDone*

valide en pressant la touche "Entrée" du clavier.

Est-ce que tu obtiens le retour direct de *-bash-3.2#* - signe que la commande est passée ?


----------



## guillaumeP26 (21 Novembre 2018)

Oui c'est bon elle est passée


----------



## guillaumeP26 (21 Novembre 2018)

C'est bon j'ai retrouvé mon compte est passé en mode "admin", merci beaucoup !!!


----------



## macomaniac (21 Novembre 2018)

Content pour toi !


----------



## Bouvier (1 Octobre 2019)

Bonjour !
J’ai le même problème que les utilisateurs précédents , l’ordinateur Appartenait à mon frère .
J’ai réalisé toutes les manipulations sans succès .
Pouvez vous m’aider?
Merci d’avance pour vos réponses !


----------



## macomaniac (1 Octobre 2019)

Bonjour *Bouvier
*
Est-ce que ta situation est la suivante ? -->

- tu peux ouvrir une session d'utilisateur (en connaissant son mot-de-passe) > mais tu n'as pas un statut *Admin* mais *Standard* ?​


----------



## Martin ETYYU (3 Avril 2020)

Pour OS X Mavericks (10.9), Mountain Lion (10.8) et Lion (10.7) avec mode de récupération:

Étape 1. Démarrez dans le menu du chargeur de démarrage de Mac OS X en maintenant la touche OPTION enfoncée au démarrage du système
Étape 2. Choisissez le lecteur de récupération pour démarrer en mode de récupération et attendez que l'écran «Utilitaires» s'affiche
Étape 3. Déroulez le menu «Utilitaires» et choisissez «Terminal»
Étape 4. Sur la ligne de commande, tapez "resetpassword" sans les guillemets
Étape 5. Confirmez le nouveau mot de passe du compte, puis redémarrez le Mac comme d'habitude


----------



## Mariel_ (22 Mai 2020)

Bonjour, j'ai un problème similaire aux autres personnes ayant déjà posté ici : on m'a donné un macOS et j'avais le mot de passe d'une des deux sessions admin qu'il y a dessus. J'ai changé le mot de passe puis j'ai voulu modifier le nom de la session pour mettre mon nom mais cela m'a changé de statut en Standard et plus en Admin    je ne sais pas quelle erreur j'ai pu faire (d'autant plus que c'est la première fois que j'ai un ordi mac entre les mains)

J'ai donc suivi les manips proposées ici pour pouvoir me créer une nouvelle session admin "nana" qui m'aurait permis de remettre l'autre session en admin. Selon les premières commandes à faire le nom du volume est Macintosh HD et Firevault est en off.
Lorsque je rentre la ligne de code spécifique dans le terminal après avoir rallumé l'ordi, cela m'indique toujours no such file or directory.
Dans utilitaire de disque Macintosh HD est en noir gras (donc monté, si c'est important à noter dans mon cas...)
Merci d'avance si vous avez une idée pour m'aider


----------



## macomaniac (22 Mai 2020)

Bonjour *Mariel*

Quel est l'OS installé dans *Macintosh HD* ?


----------



## Mariel_ (22 Mai 2020)

C'est macOS High Sierra version 10.13.6 sur un vieux iMac de 2009 ^^


----------



## macomaniac (22 Mai 2020)

Bon. La commande que tu passes dans le *terminal* de la session de secours (*⌘R*) est-elle exactement celle-ci ? -->

```
rm /Volumes/"Macintosh HD"/var/db/.AppleSetupDone
```


sans espace entre *HD"* et la */* qui suit ; et sans espace entre *db/* et *.AppleSetupDone* ?


----------



## Mariel_ (22 Mai 2020)

Oui exactement comme ça 
Je me demandais si c'est le fait qu'il y ait une autre session admin ( sur laquelle je ne peux pas acceder) qui pose problème...

Précision qui peut peut être aider : je n'arrive pas à accéder aux modifications en passant par le cadenas, autant avec l'ancien et le nouveau mot de passe ou l'ancien ou nouveau pseudo


----------



## macomaniac (22 Mai 2020)

Tu passes bien la commande dans le *terminal* de la session de secours (pas de ta session d'utilisateur) ?


----------



## Mariel_ (23 Mai 2020)

Oui je le faisais dans le bon terminal 
Mais finalement j'ai pu trouver le mot de passe de l'autre session admin, heureusement qu'il y en avait une parce que ça restera un mystère le fait que ta technique ne marchait pas...
En tout cas merci pour ton aide quand même !


----------



## macomaniac (23 Mai 2020)

Content pour toi !

- dans High Sierra > tenter de changer le nomcourt d'utilisateur depuis sa session ouverte (mode "*live*") => *a)* ne donne aucun changement nominal > mais *b)* dégrade le statut du compte concerné d'*Admin* à *Standard* !​


----------



## Zoum21 (23 Mai 2020)

Bonjour ! C'est la première fois que je viens sur ce forum, et je ne suis pas expert chez Apple alors excuser moi si je ne suis pas très précis !
Je possède un MacBook (13 pouces, mi-2010) qui était jusque là inutilisable puisque qu'il y a 6 ans, il a arrêté de fonctionner, et après visite chez Apple, il a été décrété qu'il avait reçu de l'eau sur le clavier (ce qui n'étais jamais arrivé). Mais depuis une semaine j'ai essayé de le redémarrer et il est reparti ! Mais plusieurs problèmes :

-puisque que nous pensions qu'il ne pouvais plus marcher, nous avions mis la boite et le DVD de logiciel Snow léopard de côté, qui ont tout deux été jetés sans faire attention. Je ne possède donc plus de DVD d'origine.

-le mot de passe pour faire des modifications sur le compte Admin est perdu (oublié)

Suite à quelques recherches, j'ai pu voir que ce mac pouvais être mis à jour pour avoir accès à des applications qui sont désormais obsolète sur cette version de Mac OS X 10.6.8 . Mais je n'ai ni le pas le mot de passe et le seul moyen de pourvoir faire ces modifications sur ce mac sont soit de le réinitialiser (besoin du DVD) soit de réinitialiser le mot de passe (encore besoin du DVD car pas l'ancien mot de passe). Je ne sais pas si il y a d'autres possibilités...

Je voulais donc savoir si il était possible de réinitialiser mon  MacBook en version d'usine sans le DVD de logiciel fournis avec, ou alors de réinitialiser le mot de passe du compte Admin sans ce DVD et sans l'ancien mot de passe.

Merci de votre aide !


----------



## macomaniac (23 Mai 2020)

Bonjour *Zoum*

Voici ce que je te propose pour te dépanner -->

- l'issue de secours pour toi consiste à supprimer un fichier *.AppleSetupDone* vide de finalisation d'installation dans le Terminal de la session du *Single User* (utilisateur unique = *root*). Pour cela > redémarre > et tiens pressées les 2 touches *⌘S* (*cmd S*) à partir de l'écran noir --> tu devrais avoir un autre écran noir sur lequel défilent des lignes de log blanches qui s'immobilisent sur l'invite de commande :​

```
root#
```


si elle ne s'affichait pas automatiquement à la fin > presse une fois la touche "Entrée" du clavier pour forcer son affichage.

Tu es dans un Terminal plein écran de *root*. Clavier en *QWERTY* logique par défaut. Volume *Macintosh HD* monté en lecture seule par défaut. Aucun service (*daemon*) de l'OS n'est initialisé.

Je te présente par paires les commandes à passer : d'abord comment ça doit s'afficher à l'écran > ensuite comment tu les tapes sur ton *AZERTY* physique pour que ça corresponde au *QWERTY* logique (puis tu presses chaque fois la touche "Entrée" du clavier pour exécuter la commande).

----------

Passe la commande qui doit s'afficher ainsi -->

```
mount -uw /
```

et que tu tapes ainsi -->


```
,ount )uz =
```

la commande remonte *Macintosh HD* en lecture & écriture
----------

Passe la commande qui doit s'afficher ainsi -->

```
rm /var/db/.AppleSetupDone
```

et que tu tapes ainsi -->


```
r, =vqr=db=:QppleSetupDone
```

la commande supprime le fichier *.AppleSetupDone*
----------

Passe la commande (identique dans les 2 claviers) -->

```
reboot
```

le Mac redémarre
----------

le Système va se charger > mais à la fin > au lieu d'avoir l'écran de connexion permettant d'ouvrir ta session > tu vas toucher une animation musicale (*Welcome* > *Bienvenue* etc.) > puis la série des panneaux de paramétrage du Mac (Pays > Langue etc.) Renseigne tout avec exactitude.

le dernier panneau te permet de récupérer des données. Coche la case : "*Ne pas récupérer de données maintenant*" => ce qui te permet de créer un compte *admin.* Ne reprends *surtout pas* les identifiants de ton compte > choisis : Nom complet = *toto* > nom de compte = *toto* > mot-de-passe = *toto*.

Tu ouvres une session *toto* --> va à : Menu  > Préférences Système > Comptes > déverrouille le cadenas avec le mot-de-passe *toto* > sélectionne le *Nom Complet* de l'utilisateur principal > tu as un bouton permettant de réinitialiser le mot-de-passe de session.


----------



## Zoum21 (24 Mai 2020)

Merci de votre réponse ! J'avais déjà auparavant réalisé cette manipulation, et je viens de la réessayer en suivant bien vos étapes mais j'arrive au même résultat: l'ordinateur m'affiche ensuite:
-sh: rm: command not found

j'ai alors essayé la même commande en enlevant rm : 

:/ root# /var/db/.AppleSetupDone

Mais il m'affiche ensuite : 

-sh: /var/db/.AppleSetupDone: Permission denied

J'ai redémarré l'ordinateur mais aucun changement.
Est t'il possible d'autoriser cette commande ou bien cette commande est telle aujourd'hui obsolète ?

PS: j'ai pu lire sur un site que: "Cette méthode NE FONCTIONNERA PAS si FileVault est activé sur le disque de démarrage", y a t'il un lien ?


----------



## macomaniac (24 Mai 2020)

En ce qui concerne FileVault : s'il est activé et que tu démarres en mode *Single User* via *⌘S* => alors tu as un écran de déverrouillage qui t'est proposé au début du re-démarrage exactement comme si tu redémarrais normalement ton Mac. Ton authentification par mot-de-passe à cet écran => permet le remontage du volume de démarrage et l'initialisation de son OS. C'est aussi bien vrai pour un démarrage en *Single User* que pour un démarrage régulier - la différence étant qu'un démarrage en mode *Single User* est un démarrage "réduit" : volume monté en lecture seule (et pas en lecture et écriture) > services de l'OS ("*daemons*") non initialisés > session en mode texte = *terminal root* (et pas session graphique).

- si tu parviens normalement à redémarrer ton Mac pour ouvrir ta session sans connaître son mot-de-passe => c'est nécessairement que FileVault n'est pas activé et que tu bénéficies d'une ouverture de session automatique sans saisie de mot-de-passe. Car autrement tu te trouverais bloqué à l'écran initial de déverrouillage sans pouvoir t'authentifier. Le simple fait par ailleurs que tu aies obtenu une invite de commande de type :​

```
sh-3.2#
```


est la preuve que tu as bien ouvert une session en *Single User*. En résumé : il n'y a pas de blocage FileVault.
----------

Je ne conçois pas par contre le message :

```
rm: command not found
```


qui signifie que la commande de suppression *rm* (*r*e*m*ove) n'est pas trouvée. Car elle est forcément disponible en *Single User* > étant donné qu'y sont accessibles toutes les commandes du volume de démarrage.

Peux-tu réitérer ta tentative en *Single User* > et poster ici une photo de l'écran où s'affiche la commande que tu as passée et son retour ?


----------



## Zoum21 (24 Mai 2020)

Il est vrai que j'ouvre ma session sans aucun mot de passe. Voici les photos de mon écran :






Je ne comprend pas pourquoi il ne trouve pas la commande ?


----------



## macomaniac (24 Mai 2020)

Aucun doute --> tu passes correctement la commande :

```
rm /var/db/.AppleSetupDone
```


dans cette commande : *rm* est l'utilitaire exécutable (l'agent de la commande) > et */var/db/.AppleSetupDone* est l'adresse fournissant une cible à la commande (dans le dossier *var* du volume de démarrage > dans son sous-dossier *db* > le fichier *.AppleSetupDone*). L'adresse n'est pas protestée. C'est l'exécutable qui n'est pas trouvé. Cet agent opérateur *rm* est localisé dans le volume de l'OS at: */bin/rm* (répertoire *bin* > fichier *rm*). Un fichier de préférence de l'utilisateur (ici *root*) recense normalement tous les dossiers (à leurs adresses) contenant les exécutables appelables dans le *terminal*. Ce qui fait que l'interpréteur de commande *bash* va chercher automatiquement dans tous ces dossiers pour trouver l'exécutable mentionné en tête de commande.

Essaie de passer la commande de substitution :

```
/bin/rm /var/db/.AppleSetupDone
```


qui mentionne en tête de commande l'adresse absolue : */bin/rm* à l'exécutable *rm*

Est-ce que la commande échoue toujours ?


----------



## Zoum21 (24 Mai 2020)

La commande échoue toujours...


----------



## macomaniac (24 Mai 2020)

En effet : rien à faire.

- reviens dans ta session normale d'utilisateur. Tu trouves un Terminal at: Applications > Utilitaires > Terminal. Lance-le et passe la commande informative (qui ne requiert pas de mot de passe) :​

```
ls -al /bin/rm
```


la commande affiche une ligne d'autorisations si l'exécutable *rm* est trouvé à l'adresse mentionnée ; sinon un "*no such file or directory*"

Quel est le retour ? - c'est pour en avoir le cœur net (présence ou absence du fichier).


----------



## Zoum21 (24 Mai 2020)

voilà le retour : ( je ne suis pas sûr d'avoir tapé la bonne commande, se sont bien des "l" et non des "1"? )


----------



## macomaniac (24 Mai 2020)

Tu as bien saisi la commande qui comportait des minuscules de "*L*" et pas des chiffres "*1*".

- et la réponse est sans appel : l'utilitaire *rm* manque dans son répertoire natif de résidence (*/bin*). Je ne sais pas d'où vient qu'il en a été supprimé. Mais c'est la raison qui fait que la commande *rm* ne passe pas en *Single User*.​
Il faut donc abandonner ce plan. Voici les possibilités qui te restent pour te dépanner -->

- réussir à te rappeler le mot-de-passe de session que tu avais choisi (essaie de te remémorer le moment où tu as installé Snow Léopard et où tu as dû configurer ton compte d'utilisateur).​​- ré-acheter un DVD universel d'installation de Snow Léopard (occasion sur eBay) > l'Apple Store ne le vendant plus.​​- te faire faire une clé d'installation démarrable d'un OS compatible avec ton Mac par un autre possesseur de Mac.​


----------



## Zoum21 (24 Mai 2020)

D'accord merci beaucoup :

- je vais essayer de me remémorer le mot de passe, mais le compte ne se bloque pas après un trop grand nombre d'essais ?

- tous les DVD universel d'installation de Snow Léopard sont compatibles avec n'importe quel Macbook ? (qui est compatible, comme celui-ci)

Est-ce que aller voir à l'Apple Store me servirait à quelque chose (s'ils ont des dvd qui ne leurs servent plus ou s'ils ont un accès différent sur le MacBook) ?


----------



## macomaniac (24 Mai 2020)

Tu veux tenter de t'authentififer à répétition pour déverrouiller le cadenas du panneau *Comptes* dans les *Préférences Système* ? - à ma connaissance : pas de limite en nombre d'essais ou de blocage passé un nombre d'échecs.

- sinon : tu ne connais personne ayant un Mac qui pourrait te configurer une clé d'installation démarrable d'un OS compatible ?​​- le DVD universel de Snow Léopard est de couleur blanche (et pas grise : DVD spécifique à un type de Mac) et ne doit pas porter non plus la mention d'un modèle de Mac. Multilingual = installation multilingue.​​- un magasin agréé Apple pourrait te dépanner en effectuant une installation d'OS compatible. Ton Mac étant obsolète en Apple Store : je ne sais pas s'il serait accepté pour un service de réinstallation d'OS.​


----------



## Zoum21 (24 Mai 2020)

Est-il possible de créer cette clé d'installation démarrable à partir d'un MacBook beaucoup plus récent, qui tourne donc sur un OS actuel ?(si oui faut t'il relancer le Mac dans la version Snow Leopard ?)
-sinon j'ai trouvé un DVD: "Mac OS X Snow Leopard 10.6.3 Install DVD Multilanguage" à 10 euros ce qui me parait être le bon ?
- en effet j'irais me renseigner à l'AppleStore en dernier recourt.


----------



## macomaniac (24 Mai 2020)

Oui : c'est bien le DVD tel qu'il était vendu sur l'Apple Store. Version *10.6.3 *de Snow Léopard.

- pour ce qui est de l'autre Mac : quel est son OS actuellement installé ?​


----------



## Moonwalker (24 Mai 2020)

Zoum21 a dit:


> MacBook (13 pouces, mi-2010)





Zoum21 a dit:


> - tous les DVD universel d'installation de Snow Léopard sont compatibles avec n'importe quel Macbook ? (qui est compatible, comme celui-ci)


Non.

Cela dépend de la build d'origine de la machine. Si ce MacBook a été vendu avec Mac OS X 10.6.3 ou plus, ce DVD ne servira à rien de cette façon.


----------



## Zoum21 (24 Mai 2020)

D'accord, le logiciel pré installé était : Mac OS X 10.6 Leopard (j'ai pu retracer mon MacBook sur le site Apple et c'était dans sa fiche technique) , ce DVD est donc bien compatible pour l'utilisation que je veux en faire (réinitialiser mon MacBook et ainsi réinitialiser mon mot de passe) ?

L'autre Mac a comme OS installé actuellement 10.15.4


----------



## macomaniac (24 Mai 2020)

Concernant le MacBook Pro mi-2010 : Mactracker signale qu'il a été livré soit avec la version d'usine Snow Léopard *10.6.3* > soit avec la version *10.6.4*. Selon la date d'achat de ce même modèle de Mac.

- je ne suis pas sûr qu'en cas de livraison avec la version *10.6.4* préinstallée > ton Mac démarre sur le DVD d'install *10.6.3*. As-tu des précisions sur la version exacte installée à l'origine ?​


----------



## Zoum21 (25 Mai 2020)

Mon Mac n'est pas un MacBook Pro mi-2010 , mais un MacBook mi-2010 (et non pro): mais je ne sais pas où trouver plus d'informations sur la version exacte installée à l'origine, voici ce qui est marqué sur la fiche technique :

*Logiciels préinstallés*

Mac OS X 10.6 Leopard (inclut Time Machine, Coup d'œil, Spaces, Spotlight, Dashboard, Mail, iChat, Safari, Carnet d'adresses, QuickTime, iCal, Lecteur DVD, Photo Booth, Front Row, Xcode Developer Tools)
iLife (inclut iPhoto, iMovie, GarageBand, iWeb et iDVD)
Je ne sais pas si cela peut être utile ? Où trouver les informations nécessaire ?

PS : Est t'il normal que sur les site de vente de DVD d'installation Snow léopard, il n'y est pas de version 10.6.4 mais seulement des versions 10.6 (où parfois 10.6.3 mais qui semblent identiques aux 10.6 )


----------



## Moonwalker (25 Mai 2020)

C'est le problème. Les spécificités générales du modèle ne précisent pas la build installée d'usine et c'est cela qui est important.

J'ai un iMac mi 2010 et il est venu avec 10.6.4. D'où le gros doute que le DVD 10.6.3 puisse convenir.

Voyons chez EveryMac :




__





						MacBook "Core 2 Duo" 2.4 13" (Mid-2010) Specs (Mid-2010, MC516LL/A, MacBook7,1, A1342, 2395*): EveryMac.com
					

Technical specifications for the MacBook "Core 2 Duo" 2.4 13" (Mid-2010). Dates sold, processor type, memory info, hard drive details, price and more.




					everymac.com
				





Pre-Installed MacOS:X 10.6.3 (10D2162)Maximum MacOS:X 10.13.x*

Outch ! C'est le numéro de build qui va coincer. Le DVD n'ira donc pas car sa build est 10D575.


----------



## Zoum21 (25 Mai 2020)

D'accord, est-il donc possible de trouver un DVD adéquat ? (comment savoir le build des DVD snow leopard ?)


----------



## Moonwalker (25 Mai 2020)

Zoum21 a dit:


> D'accord, est-il donc possible de trouver un DVD adéquat ? (comment savoir le build des DVD snow leopard ?)


Nope. Il faudrait les DVD gris correspondant exactement à ta machine.

Comme tu peux le voir, cette machine est compatible jusqu'à macOS 10.13 High Sierra.

Tu peux donc créer un programme d'installation amorçable de High Sierra ou de El Capitan (préférable vue la configuration) à l'aide d'un autre Mac.






						Création d’un programme d’installation amorçable pour macOS
					

Vous pouvez installer le système d’exploitation de votre Mac en utilisant un disque externe ou un volume secondaire comme disque de démarrage.



					support.apple.com
				









						Comment télécharger macOS
					

Télécharger et installer les versions actuelles ou précédentes du système d’exploitation Mac.



					support.apple.com
				




Sinon, concernant Snow Leopard, la stratégie consisterait à trouver un Mac disposant de celui-ci et de son DVD d'installation ou d'un DVD compatible.

On relie les deux machines par FW et on démarre le MacBook en mode Target. On utilise le deuxième Mac pour installer Snow Leopard sur le DD interne du MacBook comme s'il s'agissait d'un DD externe. On monte ce Snow Leopard en 10.6.8.

On sépare les deux machines et on redémarre le MacBook sur ce 10.6.8. Il faudra bien sûr refaire quelques réglages.


Et je viens de me rappeler que le mi 2010 n'a pas de port FireWire. 

Alors, il faut sortir le disque et le mettre dans un boiter extérieur pour y installer 10.6.8.


----------



## Zoum21 (25 Mai 2020)

D'accord merci, il n'est pas possible de trouver des DVD gris correspondant exactement à ma machine ?

Je vais donc me concentrer sur la deuxième option, merci de votre aide !


----------



## Sly54 (25 Mai 2020)

Zoum21 a dit:


> il n'est pas possible de trouver des DVD gris correspondant exactement à ma machine ?


Le mieux est de téléphoner à Apple pour savoir… La probabilité m'apparait faible, on parle de DVD qui ont 10 ans !


----------



## Zoum21 (25 Mai 2020)

D'accord je comprend ! Je vais voir ce que je peux faire.
Merci beaucoup super forum !


----------



## daffyb (25 Mai 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Tu as bien saisi la commande qui comportait des minuscules de "*L*" et pas des chiffres "*1*".
> 
> - et la réponse est sans appel : l'utilitaire *rm* manque dans son répertoire natif de résidence (*/bin*). Je ne sais pas d'où vient qu'il en a été supprimé. Mais c'est la raison qui fait que la commande *rm* ne passe pas en *Single User*.​
> Il faut donc abandonner ce plan. Voici les possibilités qui te restent pour te dépanner -->
> ...


Si le binaire rm n'est plus là, peut-être que le binaire mv est présent ?!
Il serait intéressant de tenter la commande avec un mv 

```
/bin/mv /var/db/.AppleSetupDone /var/db/.NotAppleSetupDone
```


----------



## Zoum21 (26 Mai 2020)

J'ai essayé ta commande en Single User et dans le Terminal, mais je n'ai pas très bien compris comment l'écrire. J'ai tous essayé, je m'excuse des erreurs possibles mais voici les résultats :


----------



## daffyb (26 Mai 2020)

c'est la commande complète qu'il faut taper.
Refais la manip sur la session Single User (celle sur fond noir) avec cette commande complète (une seule ligne) :

```
/bin/mv /var/db/.AppleSetupDone /var/db/.NotAppleSetupDone
```

Cette commande consiste à renommer le fichier qu'on n'arrive pas à supprimer.


----------



## macomaniac (26 Mai 2020)

*daffyb*

Mon intervention consiste en une glose. Ta substitution de *mv* à *rm* est une idée brillante. Mais voici le doute que j'émets (réflexion faite) -->

- je pense que *mv* n'est pas une commande "intrinsèque" > mais un "*wrapper*" (un enveloppeur de sous-commandes). Précisément des 2 commandes : *cp* & *rm*. Dans la fonction "déplacement" de la commande *mv* --> je me figure que : *a)* la source est copiée à la destination (*cp*) > puis *b)* la source est supprimée (*rm*). Dans la fonction "renommage" de la commande *mv* --> je me figure que : *a)* un clone renommé est exécuté à côté de la source (*cp*) > puis *b)* la source est supprimée (*rm*).​
- s'il en est ainsi y compris pour la fonction "renommage" (pour la fonction "déplacement" --> je suis certain du binôme opératoire : *cp* => *rm*  ; pour la fonction "renommage" --> je le conjecture seulement) > en l'absence de l'exécutable *rm* dans le dossier */bin* => la commande *mv* devrait échouer. Sinon à créer un clone renommé à côté de la source (dans le cas ici présent un fichier *.NotAppleSetupDone*) > du moins à supprimer la source (le fichier *.AppleSetupDone*).​


----------



## Zoum21 (26 Mai 2020)

J'ai réalisé la commande en Single User et je n'ai obtenu aucun message d'erreur :


----------



## daffyb (26 Mai 2020)

Zoum21 a dit:


> J'ai réalisé la commande en Single User et je n'ai obtenu aucun message d'erreur :
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 175493


et quand tu redémarres normalement, ça donne quoi ?


----------



## Zoum21 (26 Mai 2020)

INCROYABLE !!! ça a marché !! j'ai relancé le MacBook et j'ai eu la cinématique de lancement, l'ordi est réinitialisé et j'ai pu recréer un compte avec un nouveau mot de passe ! Super MERCI BEAUCOUP VOUS ETES GÉNIAL !!! 
Une petite dernière question, il est bien possible de télécharger une mise à jour de logiciel plus récente (ici jusqu'à macOS 10.13 High Sierra ) sans le fameux DVD ? car lorsque je lance une recherche de nouveaux logiciel, il ne détecte rien.


----------



## Sly54 (26 Mai 2020)

Zoum21 a dit:


> Une petite dernière question, il est bien possible de télécharger une mise à jour de logiciel plus récente (ici jusqu'à macOS 10.13 High Sierra )


Non : Maximum OS    macOS 10.13.6 (17G65)

Sauf à tester un patch chez http://dosdude1.com


----------



## Zoum21 (27 Mai 2020)

D'accord merci, mais mon MacBook m'indique que mon logiciel est à jour (dans l'onglet pomme / mise à jour du logiciel) alors que je suit à macOS 10.6.8, alors que normalement je peux donc au maximum être à macOS 10.13.6 avec ce type de MacBook. Je ne comprend pas, même dans l'app store il m'indique :" Aucune mise à jour disponible"...


----------



## Sly54 (27 Mai 2020)

Zoum21 a dit:


> (dans l'onglet pomme / mise à jour du logiciel) alors que je suit à macOS 10.6.8, alors que normalement je peux donc au maximum être à macOS 10.13.6 avec ce type de MacBook


Parce que High Sierra ne t'est pas proposé en mise à jour.

Lien pour High Sierra : https://forums.macg.co/threads/comment-telecharger-les-anciens-macos.1307498/
Mais tu ne peux pas passer directement de SL à HS, il te faut un intermédiaire (El Capitan ?)

Regarde le post de Moonwalker : #125


----------



## Zoum21 (28 Mai 2020)

J'ai pu essayer, à l'aide de la Procédure de mise à niveau vers OS X El Capitan, mais rien à faire : je peux télécharger le logiciel mais lorsque je continue, un premier message d'erreur intervient. 




Je peux quand même retrouver le second logiciel dans mes téléchargements dans l'onglet Finder, mais un second message d'erreur apparaît lorsque je souhaite exécuter et installer cette nouvelle version, qui m'indique de télécharger une nouvelle copie via l'App Store, alors que ce fichier n'existe pas (ou plus), sur l'App Store...





Aucune mise à jour ne m'est proposée, comment faire ?


----------

